# Pixie and her friend!



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

We went round to our friends for a b-bq on sunday,Pixie came along to meet her new friend Lottie a 9 week old puppy

It was exhausting just watching them play(and fight!) x









I may cry if these photos come out the wrong way round...fingers crossed x

Grrrr...oh well 3 out of 4 were ok,so i suppose im slowly getting there!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely pics,theyre adorable.Pixie has gron so much,you can really see the spaniel in her,very cute! xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what breed is the puppy visla, lab, setter ?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely photos (& all the right way!). I love watching Luna play with other dogs, although it is exhausting to watch!! Xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Fab pictures - Pixie is adorable  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you think JoJo could fit on that bug toy .. with a cockapoo in her arms please 

Lovely pics ... 

Yesterday my friend popped in with her 12 week old lab, and the house was very very noisy .. Honey turned into little miss bark-alot, Oakley was very cool and laid back, too well behaved actually, total gentleman, but Benny the lab puppy and Honey were just crazy together, jumping, barking ... I loved it ... I like puppy play time


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos, Pixie is gorgeous.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

kendal said:


> what breed is the puppy visla, lab, setter ?


Kendal she is a cockador, working cocker x Lab,and she is really cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All 4 pictures look super to me Becky, she looks to have grown already... lovely times x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

David bailey !!!! great pics Becky


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ha Ha not quite!!! it took me an very long time to figure out to upload to photobucket then onto the forum,with upside down pictures the works!!! oh well at least i can now prove i have a dog,bet you were thinking i was a fraud dog owner! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pixie is gorgeous - love her colouring  X


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Was like a mensa test to me putting these on here....lol

Ali are you going tomorrow? Would love to meet Beau x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Waah Max has no friends  The only person I know with a dog is my sister, and he is not up to date on his jabs so we can't introduce them yet!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Waah Max has no friends  The only person I know with a dog is my sister, and he is not up to date on his jabs so we can't introduce them yet!


Pixie will be his fwiend! You can come play any day x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wow she has grown so much already


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

All that lovely NI clare! Need to weigh her next week


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Waah Max has no friends  The only person I know with a dog is my sister, and he is not up to date on his jabs so we can't introduce them yet!


Trust me he'll make lots of friends when hes out and about .

Ive been talking to so many people ,they must think im potty as i stand there grining from ear to ear as they stroke my poo!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to say watch out for your husband !!!! mine took Buddy to the pub last night he came home all flushed and happy i asked what are you grinning at he said "I love having this dog ive never seen so many boobs before (as women bend down to stroke Buddy)"


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Forgot to say watch out for your husband !!!! mine took Buddy to the pub last night he came home all flushed and happy i asked what are you grinning at he said "I love having this dog ive never seen so many boobs before (as women bend down to stroke Buddy)"


Lmao!! Luckily Hubby does not go to the pub


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Forgot to say watch out for your husband !!!! mine took Buddy to the pub last night he came home all flushed and happy i asked what are you grinning at he said "I love having this dog ive never seen so many boobs before (as women bend down to stroke Buddy)"


Hilarious ... my husband said "Good lad" not sure if he meant your husband or Buddy


----------

